# winter hiking



## Anonymous (Jan 23, 2002)

I live in Boston, and a buddy and I are wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where to go hiking within a 3 hour drive from Boston.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 23, 2002)

Wow Dude, looks like you might have to post alot more info as to the specifics: How, When, What, Where etc.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 25, 2002)

*3 hours within Boston*

More info Please.  Depending on gear you have & conditions you want to face, a ton of choices, Southern Whites, Pawtuckaway (spelling likely wrong), Monadnock, Wachusetts, Cape Cod, RI (Yes, they have a trail that goes along most of the state,) CT. has some too. The CT & RI options likely have little if any snow currently, The Whites have about two feet as low as 2700 feet.  (Zealand Hut)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2002)

*also try Southern NH*

Mikes list covers most of it.  If you want some real winter backpacking head North on I-93 and head on into the Whites. 

If you are on the North side of Boston, two additional places to try in are the Wapac trail which crosses the MA/NH line, and Bear Brook State Park in NH.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2002)

*the backpacker formerly known as Pedxing*

BTW:  This is Pedxing and so was the last post.  I have had the most frustrating time trying to post here.  When I log on, I am listed as being logged in... but it refuses to let me post as "pedxing."   Nothing comes up to tell me I have logged in, or to tell me that I am not.  Its way too much work to post.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2002)

Pedxing - It's easy once you've done it once. Click the Login link that's at the top of every page. Enter your username and password and check the "Log me on automatically each visit:" checkbox. You will then be automatically logged in each time you visit the forums. To confirm that you're logged in, the Login link I mention above will change to read "Logout [ _Your username_ ]". Hope this helps!


----------



## pedxing (Feb 2, 2002)

*alright*

Thanks Greg... its rather odd that I need to select the automatic log on box in order to completely log on.  This is an interesting quirk, but I can live with it.  I don't like to use the auto-log ons, since I share my computer with others - but all I have to do is "log-off."

This quirk shows up on both computers I regularly use.  I am not fully logged on unless I click on the auto log on box (i.e. the list of registered users online indicates that I am here, but I cannot post as me when I don't click on the box).   You might want to investigate this minor glitch at some point in case it has affected (and frustrated) other posters.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2002)

pedxing - Hmmm. Never seen that before. I just tried to replicate it by logging in without checking the box and I can post fine. I'm on IE 6/Windows 2000 Pro. What browser/OS are you using?


----------



## steiny (Feb 3, 2002)

Hey Ped,
      Lots of good hiking out here in the Berkshires, about an hour and a half or two hours from Boston. There's Greylock and the AT north and south of it, the southern section of the LT. I can walk out my front door and hike 5 miles through the woods to end up at a mountaintop lake all by myself. Lemme know if you're heading out this way. Best way to contact me is through trailtalk, the board I spend the most time at.
     Go Pats!


----------



## pedxing (Feb 3, 2002)

Right now, it is happening with AOL... but when I tried Internet Explorer it worked normally. 

Hey Steiny!   I wasn't the "anonymous" who started the thread (I was anon #3 and #4).  But hey, I'll may take you up on your invite ifn I head out your way and hey, lemme know ifn you head out to NH, ME or Eastern MA.

And hey, the best the Pats have done in the Super Bowl is to lose by 14.  They have a good chance of beating that record.  And hey, they might even win!


----------



## steiny (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey Ped,
     How about those Pats! I knew they could do it. I hope they give Vinitieri a lifetime contract. What a great game.
     I'm out in Heath - halfway betweeen Greenfield and North Adams on the VT border. You may or may not find it on a state map - the only time Boston knows we exist is April 15.

      Steiny


----------



## pedxing (Feb 12, 2002)

*Pat riotism*

Well , I didn't know they would do it.  I knew they could... and that the point spread was skewed beyond reason.  14 points?  Ha!  I did make a small wager with an ex-girlfriend in St. Louis and declined to take any points.

Thats a nice area you live in.  I was up a little north of you a few times (across the border... I'm trying to remember the name of the town and the Inn I stayed at... twice)


----------



## steiny (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey ped,
      Were you at the big parade on Tuesday? I watched in on channel 4 - a little snowy with rabbit ears, but out here we're lucky to get anything.
      I'm right below Whitingham and Wilmington. Wilmington's near Mt Snow. The big inn in Wilmington is the White House, and there are lots of smaller - and cheaper - ones. You're ever up that way again, grab dinner at Pancho's Wreck.


----------



## pedxing (Feb 12, 2002)

*The Hermitage!*

Yep... it was Wilmington.  I stayed there twice with my ex and did some day-hiking not too far away both times.   Nice hikes (at least one came from the 50 hikes book for Vt).  I think I might have eaten at Pancho's wreck (woulda been in '95 in the main part of town... just a few store fronts away from the main street which was full of touristy shops... near some kind of stream or something).  I may go back there someday, when I am feeling rich (Like maybe a few years after my kids finish college!).

I skipped the parade, I had to teach.  Judging by attendance that day, a number of my students went.  I couldn't complain much.  I skipped school for the parade when the Bird/Parish/McHale Celtics got their first Championship.


----------



## steiny (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, that describes Pancho's. Funky little place just down from the church parking lot.
I know what you mean about college. I'm still paying off four years at Swarthmore. Meanwhile, the kid's making twice as much as I am. Go figure.
Come on out someday and visit the rural poor. Lots of nice hiking around, day and overnight.
You wanna see some shots of the trail I maintain in the summer, go to http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=heathen (sorry, I haven't bothered to teach myself HTML, yet).


----------



## pedxing (Feb 17, 2002)

*Nice Pics*

Nice Pics, Nice Site Steiny!


----------

